# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Narcissistic Vampire [?]

## Kira

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κτ...μπορει καποιος να μου αναφερει τις ενδειξεις φανερωνουν εναν ναρκισσο και γενικα του ορισμου που εχω ως θεμα?και αμα καποιος ειναι τοτε τι μπορει να κανει γι αυτο??

----------


## Remedy

εαν ειναι ιατρικος- ψυχιατρικος ορος και σημαινει κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο,δεν το ξερω, δεν ειμαι ειδικη..
αν ειναι φιλολογικος ορος,αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι μιλαμε για ενα εγωπαθες ατομο που με μονο ενδιαφερον τον εαυτο του, απομυζα απο τους γυρω του ενεργεια για ιδιον οφελος χωρις να ανταποδιδει τπτ...
γιατι ρωτας?

----------


## Kira

βρισκω μερικα ναρκισσιστικα στοιχεια στον εαυτο μου ομως χωρις να χαρακτηριζομαι απο αναισθησια για τα αισθηματα των αλλων ή να \"απομυζω\" ενεργεια απο τους αλλους ή κτ παρομοιο...

----------


## deleted-member141015

Kira ο όρος του τίτλου σου προέρχεται από ένα ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο του Bernstein, το \'emotional vampires\', αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά. Εκεί τα narcissistic vampires είναι άτομα που \'have huge egos and tiny consciences. It\'s not they\'re actively trying to hurt people; they just never consider other people at all, unless they want something\'. Δες το http://www.albernstein.com/id59.htm για ένα \'τεστάκι\', αλλά αυτό που λες εδώ για τον εαυτό σου δεν νομίζω ότι ταυτίζεται με το narcissistic vampire!

----------


## Kira

ευχαριστω marina38 για το λινκ.εε σε περιπτωση που εχω τσεκαρει παραπανω απο 10 αυτο σημαινει πως χρειαζομαι καποιου ειδους ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη?

----------


## deleted-member141015

Εξαρτάται...Επειδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα αντιμετωπίζεις προβλήματα στις διαπροσωπικές σου σχέσεις, ή ίσως ένα βαθύτερο ζήτημα χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης, δεν θα έβλαπτε να συζητήσεις τους προβληματισμούς σου με έναν ειδικό.

----------


## Παστελι

το vampires σιγουρα σημενει βρικολακας.και πυστεψτεμαι εχω γνωρησει ατομα στο δυκτιο π νομιζουν πραγματικα οτι ειναι βαμπιρ.

----------


## deleted-member141015

χαχα ε ναι υπάρχουν κι αυτοί...αλλά εδώ το εννοούμε μεταφορικά, για τα άτομα που σου ρουφούν την ενέργεια και σε εξουθενώνουν επειδή ασχολούνται μόνο με τον εαυτό τους, όχι ότι ρουφούν και κυριολεκτικά το αίμα :)

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> χαχα ε ναι υπάρχουν κι αυτοί...αλλά εδώ το εννοούμε μεταφορικά, για τα άτομα που σου ρουφούν την ενέργεια και σε εξουθενώνουν επειδή ασχολούνται μόνο με τον εαυτό τους, όχι ότι ρουφούν και κυριολεκτικά το αίμα :)



χιχιιχ καταλαβα βρε Μαρινα.

----------


## Kira

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> το vampires σιγουρα σημενει βρικολακας.και πυστεψτεμαι εχω γνωρησει ατομα στο δυκτιο π νομιζουν πραγματικα οτι ειναι βαμπιρ.


0_o ε ενταξει υπαρχουν και τρελοι εκει εξω...!!

marina γιατι ανεφερες το ζητημα της χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης??

----------


## deleted-member141015

Γιατί συχνά πίσω από τα ναρκισσιστικά στοιχεία κρύβεται μια πολύ εύθραυστη αυτοεκτίμηση.

----------


## Kira

ναι οντως..κτ τετοιο ισχυει για μενα...συνεχως με νοιαζει η γνωμη των αλλων [ πραγμα που ξερω πως δν ειναι οτι καλυτερο..] και μπορει μια αρνητικη κουβεντα να με ριξει ψυχολογικα.ολο μου λενε να πιστευω στον εαυτο μου και να τον αγαπω ετσετερα αλλα μου φαινεται δυσκολο στην πραξη.με επηρεαζει αφανταστα το περιβαλλον μου και αναλογα προσαρμοζομαι σε καθε περιπτωση...

----------


## VelvetUnderground

\'Οταν διάβασα αυτό τον τίτλο ήταν σαν να πάγωσα. Από τότε τον κοίταξα ξανά και ξανά, συνέχισα τις δραστηριότητές μου, αλλά επανέρχομαι κάθε τόσο και τον κοιτάω. Μερικές φορές πήγα να γράψω κάτι αλλά δίστασα. Δεν ξέρω τί έχω, αν έχω και πώς το έχω, τί πρέπει να αποβάλλω, τί πρέπει να κρατήσω και πώς πρέπει να το κρατήσω, αλλά ο τίτλος ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ μου προκαλεί ρίγη ηδονής. Γνωρίζω πόσο αυτοκαταστροφικός μπορώ να γίνω υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και αυτή είναι μια από τις συνθήκες. Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, νοιώθω την υπέρτατη ευτυχία όταν συναναστρέφομαι με ναρκισιστικά βαμπίρ και δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου ατυχία. Δεν ξέρω επίσης κατά πόσο αληθεύει αυτό που γράφτηκε αρχικά, ότι δηλαδή ένα τέτοιο \"βαμπίρ\" δεν δίνει τίποτα. Μήπως δίνει την ηδονή του να εισπράττεις αυτό που σε άλλους φαίνεται ένα τίποτα ; Μήπως σου δίνει την ευτυχία της επίγνωσης της αβύσσου ; Μπορεί να δίνω την εντύπωση ενός λυρικού ή φιλολογικού λόγου, αλλά το εννοώ, νοιώθω εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια μια ακατανίκτη έλξη από ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ κάθε είδους, αντιθέτως νοιώθω μια ακραία απέχθεια και μίσος απέναντι σε αυτό το άτομο που είναι εξαρτημένο από εμένα, τον αλτρουιστή, τον καλό σαμαρείτη, τον δίχως Εγώ σύντροφο, γιατί η πείρα με έχει διδάξει ότι αυτό το τελευταίο είδος ανθρώπων πρώτα πρώτα κατά 99% είναι φαρισαικά καθάρματα (τα πιο ιδιοτελή συνήθως που γέννησε αυτός ο πλανήτης) και δεύτερον μου έχουν κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά. 
Αντιθέτως η βλάβη που μπορεί να σου προξενήσει ένα ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι της ιδίας έκτασης, από την άποψη ότι αν και εσύ δεν είσαι παθολογικά εξαρτημένος, η όποια αποκοπή ανά πάσα στιγμή γίνεται πολύ πιο ανώδυνα, αφού προηγουμένως έχεις την τύχη να γνωρίσεις κάτι απ\'αυτό που αποκαλώ άβυσσο που δεν το συνδέω απαραιτήτως με δυστυχία και πόνο.

----------


## mariafound82

Vug κ οι δυο τυποι ανθρωπων στους οποιους αναφερεσαι ζουν σε βαρος των οσων συναναστρεφονται.Μπορει η τακτικη τους να ειναι διαφορετικη ομως το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.Κ οι δυο παιρνουν οτι μπορουν απο τις σχεσεις τους,ειναι εξαρτημενα κ ανασφαλη ατομα,χρειαζονται την ενεργεια των αλλων για να ζησουν.
Με ποια κριτηρια διαλεγει κανεις ποιος θα τον\" ρουφηξει\"?Με το αν αντεχει την ευθυνη ενος ατομου κολλημενου κ εξαρτημενου απο αυτον η θελει να αφηνεται στα βαμπιρ χωρις καμμια ευθυνη κ επιλογη για την ζωη του.
Το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Vug κ οι δυο τυποι ανθρωπων στους οποιους αναφερεσαι ζουν σε βαρος των οσων συναναστρεφονται.Μπορει η τακτικη τους να ειναι διαφορετικη ομως το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.Κ οι δυο παιρνουν οτι μπορουν απο τις σχεσεις τους,ειναι εξαρτημενα κ ανασφαλη ατομα,χρειαζονται την ενεργεια των αλλων για να ζησουν.
> Με ποια κριτηρια διαλεγει κανεις ποιος θα τον\" ρουφηξει\"?Με το αν αντεχει την ευθυνη ενος ατομου κολλημενου κ εξαρτημενου απο αυτον η θελει να αφηνεται στα βαμπιρ χωρις καμμια ευθυνη κ επιλογη για την ζωη του.
> Το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.


Πιστεύω ότι έχουμε τελείως διαφορετικό ορισμό του Vampire εμείς αγαπητή maria ίσως και λόγω λογοτεχνικών επιρροών μου αλλά κυρίως λόγω πραγματικών βιωμάτων μου. \'Οταν ακούω ή διαβάζω Vampire ο νους μου πηγαίνει σε κάτι πάρα πολύ συγκεκριμένο που δύσκολα περιγράφεται και μεταδίδεται σε κάποιον που δεν το έχει βιώσει. Θες ο ίδιος μέσα από τέτοιες \"κακές παρέες\" απελπισμένα να σε ρουφήξουν και να σε εξαφανίσουν αυτά τα \"πλάσματα\". Δεν βλέπω να έχει καμμιά σχέση με την παραίτηση από ευθύνη η σκοτεινή πλευρά της σεξουαλικότητος. Το μέγιστο πάθος που \"θανατώνει\" το Εγώ είναι ευλογημένο για μερικούς. Ο Φρόυντ δεν μίλησε μήπως για το πόσο στενά συνδεδεμένα είναι ο θάνατος με την ηδονή ; Για την επιλογή συμφωνώ, ότι δεν έχεις επιλογή, αλλά μήπως τί είναι επιλογή σε ό,τι σχετίζεται με σεξουαλικότητα ; Μάλλον τίποτα.

----------


## mariafound82

Vug δεν αναφερθηκα καθολου στην σεξουαλικοτητα ουτε στη σκοτεινη πλευρα της Σελήνης.Μιλησα μονο για τα ατομα που ζουν σε βαρος μας,ρουφουν την ενεργεια μας,τρεφονται απο το αιμα μας.Ατομα που εξαφανιζουν το \"εγω \"μας με οποιο τροπο αν επιλεξουν να φερθουν.Ημαστε ερμαια στα χερια τους.,μας φερονται σαν να μην υπαρχουμε.
Εσυ αναφερεσαι μονο στο σεξ.Θελεις να μου το εξηγησεις?
.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Vug δεν αναφερθηκα καθολου στην σεξουαλικοτητα ουτε στη σκοτεινη πλευρα της Σελήνης.Μιλησα μονο για τα ατομα που ζουν σε βαρος μας,ρουφουν την ενεργεια μας,τρεφονται απο το αιμα μας.Ατομα που εξαφανιζουν το \"εγω \"μας με οποιο τροπο αν επιλεξουν να φερθουν.Ημαστε ερμαια στα χερια τους.,μας φερονται σαν να μην υπαρχουμε.
> Εσυ αναφερεσαι μονο στο σεξ.Θελεις να μου το εξηγησεις?
> .


\'Οχι εγώ αναφέρομαι παντού, σε όλο το πακέτο, και ψυχολογικό, και πνευματικό και σεξουαλικό επίπεδο, σε δοκιμασίες και εμπειρίες ταφής του Εγώ έχω μπει οικειοθελώς και μάλιστα και για συντομότατες φάσεις και για χρόνιες. Το δεύτερο, το χρόνιες, ομολογώ πως ήταν εξαιρετικά εξουθενωτικό, αλλά αυτό δεν συνέβαινε επειδή δεν το ήθελα, συνέβαινε επειδή δεν ταίριαζα με αυτό το άτομο σχεδόν σε τίποτα, δηλαδή άλλα ήθελε εκείνη, άλλα εγώ. Είχε καταντήσει δηλαδή σαν καλογερική ή όπως είσαι στο στρατό για σκληρή εκπαίδευση. \'Αμα με ρώταγες όμως αν θα το ξανάκανα, θα έλεγα αμέσως ναι, αλλά με άλλα άτομα, απεέυθερωμένα. Πιστεύω ακριβώς το ότι αυτές οι γυναίκες δεν ήταν αρκετά νάρκισσοι αλλά εξαρτημένες από εμένα και αδύναμες, αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα. Το ναρκισιστικό Vampire δηλαδή ως τύπο προσωπικότητας, το εκτίμησα αφού είχα εμπειρίες που δεν είχαν καμμιά σχέση μ\'αυτόν τον τύπο ανθρώπου, οφέλιμες μεν και πολύτιμες ως εμπειρίες από την άποψη του βιώματος της ταφής του Εγώ, αλλά από κει και πέρα καλογερική, ρουτίνα, καθόλου σασπένς, καθόλου ένταση, καθόλου έκσταση, τίποτα από αυτά.

----------


## mariafound82

Θεωρεις γυναικα -ναρκισσο την δυναμικη γυναικα,την ανεξαρτητη,την απελευθερωμενη απο ταμπου κ ψευτικες αναστολες ,την γυναικα που σεβεται πρωτα τον εαυτο της κ επειτα τους αλλους η την δυναμικη γυναικα που ζει μονο για να ικανοποιει τον εαυτο της καταπατωντας κ ισοπεδωνοντας τα δικαιωματα του συντροφου της αδιαφορωντας τελειως γιας την κακοποιηση που εξασκει σε αυτον?
Πιστευω οτι μια σχεση δεν εχει καμμια ελπιδα επιβιωσης αν οι δυο συντροφοι δεν ξεχασουν το\"εγω\' τους κ λειτουργουν σαν \"εμεις\',αυτονομα κ μαζι.Εχω ομως την εντυπωση οτι αναφερεσαι σε κατι διαφορετικο,σε βιαιη εξαφανιση του \"εγω\" .δεν νομιζω οτι ο Freud ειχε το συγκεκριμενο στο μυαλο του,χωρις να ειμαι ειδικη επαυτου.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Θεωρεις γυναικα -ναρκισσο την δυναμικη γυναικα,την ανεξαρτητη,την απελευθερωμενη απο ταμπου κ ψευτικες αναστολες ,την γυναικα που σεβεται πρωτα τον εαυτο της κ επειτα τους αλλους η την δυναμικη γυναικα που ζει μονο για να ικανοποιει τον εαυτο της καταπατωντας κ ισοπεδωνοντας τα δικαιωματα του συντροφου της αδιαφορωντας τελειως γιας την κακοποιηση που εξασκει σε αυτον?
> Πιστευω οτι μια σχεση δεν εχει καμμια ελπιδα επιβιωσης αν οι δυο συντροφοι δεν ξεχασουν το\"εγω\' τους κ λειτουργουν σαν \"εμεις\',αυτονομα κ μαζι.Εχω ομως την εντυπωση οτι αναφερεσαι σε κατι διαφορετικο,σε βιαιη εξαφανιση του \"εγω\" .δεν νομιζω οτι ο Freud ειχε το συγκεκριμενο στο μυαλο του,χωρις να ειμαι ειδικη επαυτου.


Πραγματικά αναφέρομαι σε κάτι διαφορετικό. Δεν θα το έλεγα βίαιη εξαφάνιση του \"εγώ\", αλλά οικειοθελής εξαφάνιση του \"εγώ\" του ενός από τους δύο. \'Εχει μέλλον και είναι πολύ ευχάριστο γιατί είναι οικειοθελές, δεν στο επιβάλλει κανένας άρα δεν είναι βίαιο.

----------


## mariafound82

Δηλαδη αναφερεσαι σε μια σχεση ανιση οπου η προσωπικοτητα του ενος εχει εξαφανιστει προς τροφη του αλλου?Vug σεβομαι την αποψη σου ,προσπαθω μονο να καταλαβω .Για ποσο καιρο μπορει να συνεχιζεται αυτο?Γιατι υποστηριζεις οτι η σχεση αυτη εχει μελλον.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Δηλαδη αναφερεσαι σε μια σχεση ανιση οπου η προσωπικοτητα του ενος εχει εξαφανιστει προς τροφη του αλλου?Vug σεβομαι την αποψη σου ,προσπαθω μονο να καταλαβω .Για ποσο καιρο μπορει να συνεχιζεται αυτο?Γιατι υποστηριζεις οτι η σχεση αυτη εχει μελλον.


Τα πειράματα πάνω στον εαυτό μου :D έδειξαν ότι μπορεί να κρατήσει ένα χρόνο κάτω από σκληρές συνθήκες με ένα άτομο σχεδόν αταίριαστο σε όλα. Φαντάσου αν ήταν ταιριαστό δηλαδή, υποθέτω σ\'αυτή την περίπτωση από τρία χρόνια έως δέκα για να μην πω και πάντα. Ξέρω τον εαυτό μου, γι\'αυτό κάνω αυτό το αισιόδοξο σενάριο για την αντοχή αυτού του μοντέλου σχέσης στο χρόνο. Ο μέσος όρος απ\'αυτά που ακούω έως σήμερα είναι περίπου 1 με δυο χρόνια, αυτό όμως συμβαίνει όχι επειδή φταίει το μοντέλο, αλλά επειδή και οι δυο άνθρωποι έχουν άλλα πράγματα κατά νου. Κατά τύχη σήμερα διάβασα στο site το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης. Οι άνθρωποι δέθηκαν με λίγες μέρες ομηρία μόνο, φαντάσου να μιλάμε για 6 ή 12 ή 18 μήνες.

----------


## mariafound82

Το \"κατω απο σκληρες συνθηκες\" μου θυμιζει στρατιωτικη εκπαιδευση [αποτι εχω ακουστα].Πιστευω οτι η σχεση σου κρατησε παρα πολυ συμφωνα με αυτα που εχεις πει.Παρολα αυτα επιζητας αυτο το μοντελο η μαλλον το πακετο ελπιζοντας οτι την επομενη φορα θα ειναι με ενα πιο ταιριαστο ατομο κ θα εισαι πιο τυχερος.
Υπαρχει ελευθερια στην σχεση αυτη?Το σκεφθηκα διαβαζοντας την πολυ σωστη αποψη του Freud.Υπαρχει υπευθυνοτητα?

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Το \"κατω απο σκληρες συνθηκες\" μου θυμιζει στρατιωτικη εκπαιδευση [αποτι εχω ακουστα].Πιστευω οτι η σχεση σου κρατησε παρα πολυ συμφωνα με αυτα που εχεις πει.Παρολα αυτα επιζητας αυτο το μοντελο η μαλλον το πακετο ελπιζοντας οτι την επομενη φορα θα ειναι με ενα πιο ταιριαστο ατομο κ θα εισαι πιο τυχερος.
> Υπαρχει ελευθερια στην σχεση αυτη?Το σκεφθηκα διαβαζοντας την πολυ σωστη αποψη του Freud.Υπαρχει υπευθυνοτητα?


Σωστά, στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση πολύ σκληρή ειδικά τους πρώτους 3 μήνες, όχι παιχνίδια, μόνο push, επίτευξη, μετά κι άλλο push μέχρι τα όρια και μετά κι άλλη επίτευξη και μετά πιο υψηλοί στόχοι και απαιτήσεις και ξανά push και πολύ κλάμα και πολύ αγωνία και πολύ πίεση, αυτό όμως είναι που κάνει την αδρεναλίνη να τρελλαίνεται. Ελευθερία δεν υπάρχει καθόλου συμφωνώ, υπευθυνότητα τεράστια από την πλευρά του πρωταθλητή με την έννοια ότι πρέπει να είναι κάθε ώρα και στιγμή άξιος των προσδοκιών, και από την πλευρά της \"προπονήτριας\" με την έννοια ότι αν κάτι πάθει ο χρυσός ολυμπιονίκης είναι υπεύθυνη και ξέρει που είναι τα όρια του ώστε όταν δει ότι κινδυνεύει να πατάει λίγο φρένο ή να παίρνει τα κατάλληλα μέτρα. 
Ωραίος ο Φρόυντ, το έβαλα για υπογραφή γιατί δεν έβρισκα κάτι που έχει πει και σχετίζεται με το θέμα μου, δεν ξέρω καν αν συμφωνώ, απλά μου αρέσει ο Φρόυντ τον τελευταίο καιρό. Είχα φάει με το κουτάλι τις φιλοσοφικές μεταφυσικίζουσες ιστορίες του Γιουνγκ και προσπαθώ να βρω πιο πρακτικές λύσεις.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι αυτή δεν ήταν ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ. Απουσία του παραμικρού ναρκισισμού. Μήπως γι\'αυτό την έκανα με ελαφρά στο τέλος ; για σκέψου το. Εγώ αυτό πιστεύω ήταν η αιτία, το ξενέρωμα από κάποιον άνθρωπο απόλυτα εξαρτημένο από εμένα που κοίταζε μόνο εμένα κατά βάθος. Η πίεση υπήρχε αλλά αυτό δεν λέει ότι ήταν νάρκισος, ήταν το μόνο που μας έδεσε η σκληραγώγηση, η πίεση, τα όρια, οι όροι και όλα αυτά, αλλά άμα απουσιάζει το ναρκισιστικό κάπου κολάει το πράγμα. Είδες γιατί έγραψα ότι το ναρκισιστικό vampire κάτι μου κάνει στ\'αυτιά και στα μάτια μου ; γιατί έχω πήξει στις εξαρτημένες.

----------


## mariafound82

Ξερεις το ολο σκηνικο οπως το ειδα μπροστα μου με παραπεμπει στην προπονητρια -βασανιστρια η οποια ξερει που να χτυπησει για να φτασει τον βασανιζομενο λιγο πριν τα ορια του ωστε να μην χρειαστει συντομα να ψαχνει για αλλον.Προσωπικη μου γνωμη οτι δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με υπευθυνοτητα.Αλλα οπως ειπα κ παραπανω σεβομαι την αποψη σου κ αν εσυ εισαι ευτυχισμενος οι γνωμες των τριτων περισσευουν.;)

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Ξερεις το ολο σκηνικο οπως το ειδα μπροστα μου με παραπεμπει στην προπονητρια -βασανιστρια η οποια ξερει που να χτυπησει για να φτασει τον βασανιζομενο λιγο πριν τα ορια του ωστε να μην χρειαστει συντομα να ψαχνει για αλλον.Προσωπικη μου γνωμη οτι δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με υπευθυνοτητα.Αλλα οπως ειπα κ παραπανω σεβομαι την αποψη σου κ αν εσυ εισαι ευτυχισμενος οι γνωμες των τριτων περισσευουν.;)


χαχα ωραία η παρομοίωση. Δεν είμαι ευτυχισμένος όπως έγινε το πράγμα όχι, ήταν φοβερά σκληρές οι συνθήκες. Πρόσεξε, ο νάρκισσος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τον άλλον με την έννοια ότι κρεμιέται από πάνω του και αγωνιά αν θα τον χάσει. Αυτή κρεμάστηκε πάνω μου. Γι\'αυτό μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες νάρκισσοι, γιατί έχουν αυτά τα στοιχεία που δεν τα έχει εκείνη.

----------


## mariafound82

Δεν μου ελυσες ομως την απορια{την εχω διατυπωσει σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα }.Ποια γυναικα απο τις δυο που περιγραφω πλησιαζει περισσοτερο στην εικονα που εχεις σχηματισει για αυτον τον τυπο γυναικας.Απαντησε μου Vug γιατι απο την προηγουμενη απαντηση εχω την εντυπωση οτι ψαχνεις να βρεις την γυναικα που θελεις σε ακραιες καταστασεις οι οποιες ομως μοιαζουν τρομακτικα μεταξυ τους.Περιεχουν τα ιδια στοιχεια προσωπικοτητας ,τα οποια απλα εκφραζονται με διαφορετικο τροπο.Ειναι ομως οι 2 οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος.
Δεν σου αρεσε τιποτα απο την γυναικα αυτη κ κρατησες ενα χρονο η ειχε θετικα στοιχεια τα οποια επισκιαζονται απο τα αρνητικα?

----------


## mariafound82

Επειδη τωρα ειδα το μη υμα αρ.86 μια απορια.Η σκληροτητα ,η πιεση κ ολα τα υπολοιπα τα ειχε μια σχεση μεταξυ 2 ανθρωπων η ηταν ενα μερος της εκπαιδευσης λοκατζηδων?[Μην μου θυμωσεις]:P

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Δεν μου ελυσες ομως την απορια{την εχω διατυπωσει σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα }.Ποια γυναικα απο τις δυο που περιγραφω πλησιαζει περισσοτερο στην εικονα που εχεις σχηματισει για αυτον τον τυπο γυναικας.Απαντησε μου Vug γιατι απο την προηγουμενη απαντηση εχω την εντυπωση οτι ψαχνεις να βρεις την γυναικα που θελεις σε ακραιες καταστασεις οι οποιες ομως μοιαζουν τρομακτικα μεταξυ τους.Περιεχουν τα ιδια στοιχεια προσωπικοτητας ,τα οποια απλα εκφραζονται με διαφορετικο τροπο.Ειναι ομως οι 2 οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος.
> Δεν σου αρεσε τιποτα απο την γυναικα αυτη κ κρατησες ενα χρονο η ειχε θετικα στοιχεια τα οποια επισκιαζονται απο τα αρνητικα?


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Εννοείς ποιό τύπο απ\'τις δυο θέλω, το ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ ή την σκληροπυρηνική που περιγράφω;
Κοίτα, η κοπέλα που είχαμε σχέση ήταν ο τύπος του στρατιωτικού, του αυστηρού διοργανωτή, αυτού που ελέγχει τα πάντα μέχρι την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια και υποχρεώνει με τον άλφα τρόπο σε αλλαγές τον άντρα και επώδυνες θυσίες. Δεν το κάνει όμως απ\'όσο φάνηκε με σκοπό να βλάψει τον άντρα, αντιθέτως του αναδεικνύει ό,τι πιο θετικό στοιχείο έχει, τον κάνει να ανακτήσει την χαμένη του αυτοεκτίμηση, αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα ακραία απαιτητική και αυστηρή, δηλαδή λειτουργεί όπως ένας στρατωτικός που θέλει να τον κάνει τον άλλον τούρμπο, αξιόμαχο. Παράλληλα όμως έπασχε το κομμάτι σεξουαλικότητα και είχε και μια φοβερή εξάρτηση από εμένα, πράγμα που την καθιστούσε συχνότατα στα μάτια μου αδύναμη. Δηλαδή ήταν αντιφατική. 
Ο άλλος τύπος, το vampire ζει τη στιγμή βρε παιδί μου, δεν νοιάζεται για το αύριο, και επωφελείται και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον άλλον (δεν το αποκλείουμε αυτό ως εκδοχή) αλλά από την άλλη δείχνει φοβερή αυτάρκεια και έπαρση και ναρκισισμό και αυτό το στοιχείο μου την κάνει στα μάτια μου πολύ ποθητή γιατί μου αρέσει που τους γράφει όλους στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια και δεν με φορτίζει με εξάρτηση. Αλλά το vampire φυσικά και έχω επίγνωση ότι δεν είναι για χόρταση. 
Η ποθητή σχέση για μένα και η ιδανική είναι αυτή που είχα, αλλά να απουσιάζει η εξάρτησή της και όλο το ξενέρωμα που δεν θέλω να πω πως με οδηγούσε σε αυτό. Ιδανική και ποθητή δηλαδή αν είχε στοιχεία ναρκισισμού μέσα. Μην την λατρεύω δηλαδή και εκείνη με γειώνει, αλλά να της δίνει τροφή αυτή η λατρεία και η εξύψωση που της κάνω. Η σχέση που είχα έδειχνε ότι δεν ήθελε να την λατρεύω καν, δεν ένοιωθα ότι ήθελε να τοποθετηθεί ψηλότερα από μένα, ένοιωθα μετά από 3 μήνες ότι μπορούσαμε να παίζουμε και σφαλιάρες, τέτοια ταπεινοφροσύνη είχε, και εξάρτηση από μένα. Το θετικό που είχε σου είπα ήταν το στοιχείο ότι μέσα από σκληρότητα με έβαζε σε ένα θετικό πρόγραμμα για μένα που θα μου έκανε καλό, και φυσικά η αγάπη που εκδήλωνε, η τρυφερότητα και όλα αυτά. \'Ομως και η τρυφερότητα της ήταν υπερβολική από ένα σημείο και μετά, με έκανε να νοιώθω παιδάκι κι όχι άντρας. Δεν ήταν όλη τη μέρα σαν στρατιωτικός, είχε και πολύ τρυφερές στιγμές, αλλά ένοιωθες ότι ήσουν στην μονή ή στο στρατό, δεν είχε ερωτισμό αυτό το πράγμα. \'Αλλο τρυφερότητα, άλλο ερωτισμός και σεξουαλικότητα. Το ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ από την άλλη πλευρά, έχει εντονότατη σεξουαλικότητα, αλλά δεν έχει ανθρωπιά, δεν νοιάζεται για τον άλλο. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα είναι.

----------


## mariafound82

Δεν σου ζητησα να μου πεις ποια θελεις,ηθελα μονο να ξεκαθαρισω την εικονα που εχεις σχηματισει στο μυαλο σου.
θεωρεις θετικο στοιχειο την σκληροτητα σε μια σχεση κ οσο αναφορα το προσωπο σου απαραιτητη .Λες οτι η τρυφεροτητα της σεκανε να νιωθεις παιδακι.Γιατι Vug[μαρεσει το ονομα]?Τοχεις σκεφθει ποτε αυτο.?Γιατι πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεται τοσο την σκληροτητα κ την πειθαρχια?

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Δεν σου ζητησα να μου πεις ποια θελεις,ηθελα μονο να ξεκαθαρισω την εικονα που εχεις σχηματισει στο μυαλο σου.
> θεωρεις θετικο στοιχειο την σκληροτητα σε μια σχεση κ οσο αναφορα το προσωπο σου απαραιτητη .Λες οτι η τρυφεροτητα της σεκανε να νιωθεις παιδακι.Γιατι Vug[μαρεσει το ονομα]?Τοχεις σκεφθει ποτε αυτο.?Γιατι πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεται τοσο την σκληροτητα κ την πειθαρχια?


Αυτή τη γυναίκα δεν την πόθησα ποτέ αρκετά ως γυναίκα, πέρα από τις τρομακτικές διαφορές ενδιαφερόντων, κοσμοθεωρίας, κουλτούρας κλπ, αυτός είναι ένας πολύ βασικός λόγος εμποδίων καταρχήν. Είτε ήταν στρατιωτικός είτε ήταν vampire είτε σκύλα, είτε \"μαμά\" από τη στιγμή που ο πόθος και η σεξουαλικότητα κατ\'έπέκτασην υπολειτουργούσαν, αμέσως έχουμε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Αν την ποθούσα αρκετά δεν θα είχαμε προβλήματα και μπορεί να μην με ένοιαζε και καμμία λεπτομέρεια απ\'αυτές που συζητάμε τώρα, όμως γενικά ως κανόνας για μένα είναι ότι η τρυφερότητα η τόση υπερβολική, είναι ξενερωτική τελείως. Καταρχήν υπάρχει τρυφερότητα και τρυφερότητα. \'Αλλο να σου κάνει λες κι είσαι μωρό, άλλο να σου κάνει τρυφερότητα σεξουαλική -ερωτική. Η υπερβολική τρυφερότητα δεν μου αρέσει, αλλά και ο τρόπος που την εκδήλωνε ήταν ξενερωτικός. Τώρα γιατί μου αρέσει η πίεση, η σκληρότητα, η πειθαρχία και όλα αυτά, απάντηση δεν έχω, είναι σαν να με ρωτάς γιατί σου αρέσει το τάδε φαγητό, απλά μου αρέσει, την βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και συναρπαστική.

----------


## mariafound82

εφοσον αυτη η γυναικα δεν σενδιεφερε ερωτικα ,ισως λιγο στην αρχη,οτι κ να εκανε θα ηταν ξενερωτικο.Κρατησες παρα πολυ.Σαν να πιεσες πολυ τον εαυτο σου να νιωσει διαφορετικα,εσυ ξερεις τους λογους.Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιατι σε εχει στενοχωρησει τοσο πολυ?Μιλησες καπου αλλου για πονο κ δακρυα.Μα η σχεση αυτη ηταν καταδικασμενη απο την αρχη.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> εφοσον αυτη η γυναικα δεν σενδιεφερε ερωτικα ,ισως λιγο στην αρχη,οτι κ να εκανε θα ηταν ξενερωτικο.Κρατησες παρα πολυ.Σαν να πιεσες πολυ τον εαυτο σου να νιωσει διαφορετικα,εσυ ξερεις τους λογους.Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιατι σε εχει στενοχωρησει τοσο πολυ?Μιλησες καπου αλλου για πονο κ δακρυα.Μα η σχεση αυτη ηταν καταδικασμενη απο την αρχη.


Ο πόνος ήταν επειδή δέθηκα πάρα πολύ και ακόμα νοιώθω θλίψη όταν μένω μόνος με τις σκέψεις μου γιατί την αγαπάω με μια πολύ ισχυρή βαθειά αγάπη. Το περίεργο ήταν ότι ο πόθος δυνάμωνε τρελλά όσο περνούσε ο καιρός, αλλά και τότε ήταν ασταθής πόθος, δηλαδή μερικές φορές δεν μου έλεγε τίποτε έτσι όπως ήταν κι άλλες την ποθούσα τρελλά. Η απώθηση συνέβαινε κάθε φορά που ήταν τελείως αφημένη, και αφημένη ήταν πάρα πολλές φορές, το 80% του χρόνου που περνούσαμε μαζί νόμιζες πολλές φορές ότι έχει κατάθλιψη και δεν δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή για στοιχειώδη περιποίηση του εαυτού της, ούτε έβγαινε, ούτε τίποτα. Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι υπερβολικός σ\'αυτό.

----------


## mariafound82

Δεν εισαι καθολου υπςερβολικος.Αποτι μου εχεις πει μεχρι τωρα μαλλον η γυναικα ειχε καταθλιψη κ φοβερη ανασφαλεια την οποια προσπαθουσε υποσυνειδητα να κρυψει φερομενη με σκληροτητα .Η εξηγηση για την υπερβολικη εκδηλωση τρυφεροτητας επισης.Vug σου εδειχνε τι ηθελε να παρει απο σενα.Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω?Ουτε η ιδια το καταλαβαινε αυτο ομως.

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Δεν εισαι καθολου υπςερβολικος.Αποτι μου εχεις πει μεχρι τωρα μαλλον η γυναικα ειχε καταθλιψη κ φοβερη ανασφαλεια την οποια προσπαθουσε υποσυνειδητα να κρυψει φερομενη με σκληροτητα .Η εξηγηση για την υπερβολικη εκδηλωση τρυφεροτητας επισης.Vug σου εδειχνε τι ηθελε να παρει απο σενα.Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω?Ουτε η ιδια το καταλαβαινε αυτο ομως.


Τί ήθελε να πάρει ; Αγάπη εννοείς ; Εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα κυρίως από τη συμβίωση, ένα αδύναμο πρόσωπο που ήθελε αγάπη, αλλά είχε και μια πλευρά υστεροβουλίας και υλιστικής ιδιοτέλειας. Το χειρότερο μείγμα.

----------


## mariafound82

Αυτη την φορα συναντησες τα τρια στην συσκευασια του ενος.Βεβαια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι παντα μαζι,ειδικα τα δυο τελευταια χαρακτηριστικα μπορουν να κολλησουν οπουδηποτε.
Εχεις συναντησει ποτε βαμπιρ?Αν οχι ,ειναι καιρος να το κανεις κ συζηταμε μετα.;)

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Αυτη την φορα συναντησες τα τρια στην συσκευασια του ενος.Βεβαια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι παντα μαζι,ειδικα τα δυο τελευταια χαρακτηριστικα μπορουν να κολλησουν οπουδηποτε.
> Εχεις συναντησει ποτε βαμπιρ?Αν οχι ,ειναι καιρος να το κανεις κ συζηταμε μετα.;)


Το εύχομαι να γνωρίσω ξανά ένα ναρκισιστικό βαμπίρ όπως κάποτε, είναι καυτά σέξυ, αυτάρεσκο, δεν φοβάται την οργιαστική λατρεία μου και δεν με πνίγει με παθολογική εξάρτηση, το προτιμώ χίλιες φορές. Κουράστηκα με τα πολύ σοβαρά και τα χρόνια. Το εφήμερο καταβρόχθισμα θα ήταν μια ακόμα θεσπέσια εμπειρία.

----------

